# rolex submariner kopen



## MillionDollarKitty (Mar 7, 2014)

Dag heren ik ben van plan om binnenkort voor het eerst een rolex (submariner) horloge aan te schaffen.
Ik heb iemand gevonden die deze tweedehands aanbied voor een leuk bedrag. 
Het is alleen een particuliere verkoper dus ik ben bang dat ik straks nog paar duizend euro neer tik voor een fake rolex.
Waar moet ik precies op letten. Certificaat zit er ook bij, maar dat kan toch ook net zo goed nep zijn? Hoe controleer ik dit?


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ik zou bij elke aankoop van boven de duizend euro het horloge meenemen naar een juwelier, in dit geval een die gespecialiseerd is in Rolex.

Verder kan je natuurlijk op de 'welbekende' kenmerken van een replica letten, hier zijn veel filmpjes op youtube van te vinden.
Maar bovenal: een echte Rolex hoort helemaal perfect te zijn.


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Misschien helpen deze 3 dingen nog, je sluit hiermee al een groot deel van de replica's uit:

1. De vergroting op de datum, deze moet 2,5x keer zijn en moet echt 'op je af komen';
2. Houdt het horloge onder water, veel replica's zijn niet goed waterdicht;
3. Draai aan de bezel, deze moet 120 keer klikken per hele draai.


----------



## MillionDollarKitty (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Martin18
Het lijkt mij inderdaad beter om eerst langs een rolex juwelier te gaan. Ik ga met de verkoper overleggen of hij hier akkoord mee gaat.
Anders toch liever nieuw halen. Dan maar wat meer betalen en 100% zekerheid hebben.


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ik raad je zeker aan een nieuwe te halen.
Relatief gezien scheelt het niet zo heel veel in prijs, een nieuwe halen is veel leuker en je hebt de zekerheid dat je een perfect horloge krijgt met bijbehorende garantie.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Laat hem in elk geval open maken, bij een horlogemaker dus. Het enige dat niet te faken is is het uurwerk.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Martin_B said:


> Laat hem in elk geval open maken, bij een horlogemaker dus. Het enige dat niet te faken is is het uurwerk.


]]

Ter aanvulling, naar een juwelier gaan heeft vaak dus geen zin of je moet geluk hebben. Over het algemeen werken daar mensen met niet al te veel kennis van horloges. Ze moeten immers ook andere dingen verkopen.

Het beste is idd om het te laten zien aan een horlogemaker die hem even open maakt. Eigenlijk als je twijfelt gewoon weg laten gaan.


----------



## fisherman_nl (Mar 5, 2007)

Van de oude modellen vertonen de replica's betere gelijkenis dan van de nieuwe keramische modellen volgens mij.
Gaat het hier om een nieuw of een oud model dus is de vraag.
Verder zou ik denk ik nooit een horloge in het duurdere segment kopen zonder daarbij het uurwerk gezien te hebben.
Een klokje met aan de achterkant een zichtvenster is wat dat betreft een uitkomst, maar ja dat heeft een Rolex natuurlijk niet.

O ja nog vergeten:
Als je eerder een Rolex vastgehouden hebt en aan de kroon gedraaid hebt, of aan een lunette gedraaid hebt, dan is het verschil tussen
een replica en een echte snel te herkennen vermoed ik.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Het grootste probleem zijn de frankenwatches. Kast is vrijwel perfect nagemaakt, kroon+tubus, bezel, glas, en zelfs wijzerplaat allemaal origineel Rolex. Uurwerk is meestal of een ETA of een 3035 kloon uit China. Ook een kenner zal in deze exemplaren trappen als hij niet binnenin kan kijken


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Zonder papieren zou ik niet makkelijk van een onbekende particulier komen. Bij de gekende handelaars in NL zou ik zonder aarzelen durven kopen zonder papieren. Hetzelfde geldt voor bekende particuliere liefhebbers uit NL.

Mocht je overwegen om er één te kopen van een onbekende, laat het ding checken bij een gerespecteerde verdeler. Want de goede namaak dingen haal je er tegenwoordig zelf niet meer uit helaas... De kast moet open om het één en ander te checken. 

Succes!

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

MillionDollarKitty said:


> Dag heren ik ben van plan om binnenkort voor het eerst een rolex (submariner) horloge aan te schaffen.
> Ik heb iemand gevonden die deze tweedehands aanbied voor een leuk bedrag.
> Het is alleen een particuliere verkoper dus ik ben bang dat ik straks nog paar duizend euro neer tik voor een fake rolex.
> Waar moet ik precies op letten. Certificaat zit er ook bij, maar dat kan toch ook net zo goed nep zijn? Hoe controleer ik dit?


Bij Burger in Maastricht kan je leuke tweedehands Rolexen (en andere merken) kopen, voor een faire prijs....

Submariner No-Date(Rolex) | Juwelier Burger te Maastricht, specialist in exclusieve horloges

Submariner Date(Rolex) | Juwelier Burger te Maastricht, specialist in exclusieve horloges

Submariner Date(Rolex) | Juwelier Burger te Maastricht, specialist in exclusieve horloges

Submariner Date Gold/Steel(Rolex) | Juwelier Burger te Maastricht, specialist in exclusieve horloges

En als je in België bent, kan je terecht Bij Gilson in Hasselt...
Ik zou in ieder geval voorzichtig genoeg zijn gezien de prijsklasse.....Het motto is ook vaak : if it's too good to be true, it's not true.....
Bespaart je in ieder geval een eventuele ontgoocheling.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

hier op het forum kan je ook eens kijken bij for sale of een "want to buy" berichtje plaatsen.....

WTB - Wanted to Buy

WTT - Trade Corner

Watches - Dealers and Manufacturers


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

een draad starten, hulp en advies krijgen, en dan......niks meer.......hmmm...
:roll:​


----------



## MillionDollarKitty (Mar 7, 2014)

sorry was een beetje drukjes. Allemaal bedankt voor jullie commentaar. Ik ga het niet aan mijn eigen kennis wagen en vind ook geen geschikte dealer dicht in de buurt van de verkoper. Ik heb zowel bij localtime in utrecht een gezien als bij burger in maastricht. Dus ik zal een van die twee binnenkort een bezoekje brengen. Gaat helemaal goed komen


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MillionDollarKitty said:


> sorry was een beetje drukjes. Allemaal bedankt voor jullie commentaar. Ik ga het niet aan mijn eigen kennis wagen en vind ook geen geschikte dealer dicht in de buurt van de verkoper. Ik heb zowel bij localtime in utrecht een gezien als bij burger in maastricht. Dus ik zal een van die twee binnenkort een bezoekje brengen. Gaat helemaal goed komen


Beide prima adressen. Succes met de zoektocht en niet vergeten om even de aanwinst te showen!!


----------

